# what is your style



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

t 

Ok so kind of random but I was just curious, how do you people dress ? what would you say your styl is, most of u are robably pretty casual since we are students but I am just wondering. I like to be fashionable and stlyish, but I feel like i cant be or something because of my prsonality (non existent these days)


----------



## sushiwithfish (Mar 10, 2007)

i dress different style on different days. depends on my mood. i like to be fashionable too hehe... maybe it's a girl thing. anyways..., to school i usually dress preppy (american eagles, aero, fitch, etc) at home i dress somewhat like a tomboyish kinda thing to be comfortable or when i feel girly i'll dress more like hmm.. asian style (lots of layers, colorful). 

for us who suffer from sa, i think our fashion is a way to express ourselves. Mngirl i think that you do have a personality cause everyone does even sa ppl. =)


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

I dress sort of bohemian, but its not messy or terribley layered aka bag lady style. I guess my style looks like the store Free People. Dresses/skirts over jeans, hand made jewelry, swing jackets, caplets, ballet flats, knit hats in winter. Very girly colors: reds, pinks, lavenders etc. I wear flea market finds, designer bags, vintage or AE, American Apperal basics, hell even Gap kids when I can't find my sizes. 

In my school I stand out a bit since everyone wears the standard Abercrombie or latest skinny jeans and huge bug eye sunglasses.


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

Most days I either dress like it's the 70s (flared jeans, cordoroy pants, jackets, and my wavy/curly Robert Plant-ish hair helps with that look too :b ) or the 80s (pastel colors, converse shoes, or an 80s goth kind of style).


----------



## Mazy (Apr 30, 2007)

Mostly old faded out jeans and shirts, some of which have sentimental value. I'll probably continue wearing them until they fall apart by the seams. Light, soft jackets if it's chilly. I don't care about designer brands, as long as something looks good and feels comfortable, I'll wear it. I like alternative styles more than conservative. Basketball shoes are comfortable. I couldn't care less about popular trends or styles.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I wear jeans and sneakers pretty much everywhere. Even though im a girl, I like wearing guy t-shirts, probably since they're more comfy and have nicer designs. My favorite store is Hot Topic, I get most of my shirts from there - mostly band, anime and funny quote t shirts.

And most of my clothes are black or other dark colors. Drives the female parental unit crazy but I like it.


----------



## xLonewolf (Aug 15, 2006)

I mostly dress casual, a nice t shirt, skinny jeans or somethin and converse shoes. I like my jacket with fur lined hood for the winter, its all big and ominous hah. I like dark clothes but I wear all types of colors anyway


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

jeans, t-shirts, sweatshirts.


dare to be the same.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

barnabas said:


> jeans, t-shirts, sweatshirts.
> 
> dare to be the same.


same here. I like to blend in. I'm a bit sloppy-looking nowadays, since I've stopped caring about my appearance. I just wear whatever's cheap at Old Navy, and I like my clothes a couple of sizes too big, because fitted clothes make me uncomfortable. I no longer wear makeup.

In my late teens, before I stopped wanting people to notice me, I dressed like a hipster douche. It's more flattering on me than my style now.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Jeans and a hoodie, or shorts and a t-shirt in warmer weather.

In highschool I dressed like a metalhead, with long hair and black band t-shirts all the time. I kinda abandoned that style when I graduated.


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

Mostly formal attire: black trousers (hate jeans), collar shirt, and black shoes. To church, or other special occasion, I wear a tie. I'm planning to buy a tailor-made suit, but that's gonna be $200, so it'll have to wait.


----------



## katelyn (Jul 11, 2006)

I have a very casual style, if it can be called a style at all...I wear jeans/shorts and t-shirts. It's not ideal, because it makes me look like a kid, but my height of 5'0" means it's difficult to find adult clothes that fit me, and I have no fashion sense anyway.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

When I was going to CSULA I would wear jeans, shirt, and either a hat or something with a hood to keep me nice and hidden lol.


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

I kinda have my own style. I try to go for Armani Express and Calvin Klein these days. I usually wear jeans(ripped and not) and shirts from ^^.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

I dress so casual. T-shirt and jeans (or more rarely other pants) for me, usually with a hoodie/sweater or jacket/coat over top of that or else I feel naked (unless I'm around home or at band practice, something like that.)

Pretty much only on special occasions will I wear anything fancier.


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

Classic prep all the way! That's how I trick ppl into thinking I'm cooler than I actually am mwhwahahah


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I wear ultra-tight spandex shorts. Usually in a flourescent pink or a rich green. Sometimes multi-tonal. These are typically accompanied by a mesh tank of some sort, and gloves. I sprinkle glitter and glue all over the gloves myself. I think it gives them a more personal touch. For my feet, it's shoes with bell toes that curl at the end (Think Shaq in "Kazaam"). 

On my more average days, it's tight fitting jeans or black pants with a cardigan, turtle neck, a striped shirt, a plain black or a plain white shirt and a small jacket, or a solid colored long sleeve top.


----------



## Vintz (Apr 22, 2007)

emptybottle said:


> hipster douche.


 :agree :lol


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Strictly band t's, but sometimes I'll wear plain white t's if I've got nothing else. Jeans, Dickies, skate shoes/converse. 

I used to dress like a Metalhead, but I grew out of it. My clothes are a lot more colorful now. Camo or all black used to be nothing out of the ordinary for me, but now I'm usually wearing yellow or blue.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm usually dressed casual/nice (i.e., polos, college/ncaa tees, jeans, shorts, sandals, sneakers, hats, whatever). I wouldn't say I have a style, though, cause I could be wearing a hoodie and sweats one day, but a button down with khakis the next. I wear whatever


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

My style?

You can call it the art of fighting without fighting

"the are of fighting without figthing"

a cookie to whoever gets that!


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

My uniform: blue jeans, black t-shirt 
Optional: Navy button shirt, shiny black jacket

An outside observer would likely interpret it as a pathetic attempt at classic "cool".


----------

